# Welche Folie?



## bebu (2. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin grad dabei meinen Schwimmteich zu bauen, (Doku) und hadere schon seit Monaten welche Folie ich nehmen soll.

Ein Freund (Dachdecker) von mir könnte mir die Folie passgenau einschweißen (mit einem Leister Heißluftfön).

Ich überlege die Folie mit einer Mörtelschicht zu überziehen. Ursprünglich dachte ich, dass das unnötig ist, ich habe jedoch in der Zwischenzeit schon mit einigen Leuten gesprochen, die sagten, dass es ohne Mörtel sehr rutschig auf der Folie ist.

Der Teich ist sehr organisch geformt (viele Rundungen) und ich möchte im Randbereich Steine setzten, diese sind teilwiese mehrere 100kg schwer. Das Problem ist, dass ich mit einem Bagger o.ä. an diesen Randbereich (auf dem Plan oben rechts) nur gelange, wenn ich mit dem Gerät im Teich stehe (drüber hinweg ist zu weit). Ich müßte also ein Stück Folie unterlegen, und nachträglich verschweißen, oder eine fertig konfektionierte Folie über diesen Randbereich auslegen, und erst weiter abrollen, wenn die Steine verlegt sind.

Da ich später nur mit extrem viel Aufwand (bedingt durch die Steine) die Folie erneuern könnte, benötige ich eine Folie die widerstandfähig und "ewig" haltbar ist. Mit folgenden Folien habe ich mich schon beschäftigt:

PE(LD/HD): Scheidet meiner Menung nach aus, da selbst die LD Folie, sehr steif ist, und sich auch nicht mit einem Heißluftfön verschweißen läßt.
PVC: Wäre die naheliegendste Lösung, daran stört mich jedoch der Weichmacher, bzw. die hierdurch bedingte Alterung der Folie. Auch unter einer Panzerung habe ich kein gutes Gefühl.
PP: Wäre eine Idee, es gibt jedoch, meines Wissens nach, keine Langzeiterfahrungen.
FPO: Ist zwar weichmacherfrei, jedoch nicht so elastisch wie PVC und oberdrein noch sehr teuer. Wäre eine Idee, wenn ich mir die Panzerung spare.
EPDM: Ist vermutlich die beste Idee, läßt sich jedoch nur kalt verschweißen, das ist, glaube ich, vor Ort nur bei kleineren Stellen sinnvoll. Also muß die Folie vorkonfektioniert gekauft werden, fraglich ist jedoch:
1. ob ich bei der "Unregelmäßigkeit" meiner Uferbereiche und den teils starken geometrischen Formen die Folie einigermaßen faltenfrei verlegt bekomme.
2. ob ich eine so große Folie überhaupt transportiert und verlegt bekomme.

Ich hatte auch an Resitrix gedacht. Das ist eine mit Heißluft verscheißbare EPDM / Bitumen Folie, die ist aber nicht für Schwimmteiche geeignet. Das gleiche gilt anscheinend auch für Novotan. Hier hatte ich beim Hersteller angefragt, aber keine Aussage erhalten.

Habt Ihr evtl. Erfahrungen mit PP, oder EPDM am Stück, oder eine gänzlich andere Idee?

Bin für jeden Tip zur Entscheidungsfindung dankbar!

Anbei noch die Pläne, und ein Foto vom, bereits fertiggestellten, im Plan unten gelegenen, Filterteich. Auf dem Foto sieht man, was ich mit "starke geometrischen Formen" meine:

     

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Sep. 2018)

Ich bin für PVC.
Verarbeitet sich relativ leicht, kleben kein Problen und damit auch mal ein Loch flicken.
Weichmacher ist mir egal, die Folie bleibt doch liegen. 

Ich denke, die meisten Teiche sind mit PVC-Folie gearbeitet.


----------



## DbSam (2. Sep. 2018)

Na ja, ...  was soll man dazu schreiben? 



bebu schrieb:


> im Randbereich Steine setzten, diese sind teilwiese mehrere 100kg schwer. Das Problem ist, dass ich mit einem Bagger o.ä. an diesen Randbereich (auf dem Plan oben rechts) nur gelange, wenn ich mit dem Gerät im Teich stehe (drüber hinweg ist zu weit).


Die Frage welche sich mir stellt:
Wie bekommst Du 'das Gerät' in Deinen Teich? - Denn alle Teichränder stehen schon und sind für eine Überfahrt nicht ausgelegt.
Entweder hast Du noch eine mehr oder weniger geniale Lösung dafür oder die Planungen für diese Bauschritte erfolgten unkoordiniert. (Wahrscheinlich letzteres, wie die Doku (vielleicht auch fälschlicherweise) vermuten lässt.)
Wahrscheinlich kannst und musst Du daher die Teichfolie in mehreren Schritten verlegen, um die Dekoelemente setzen zu können. Somit scheiden schon einige Folientypen aus der Auswahl aus.

Folie:
Das kannst Du nur für Dich selbst entscheiden. Man kann sich dazu durch einige Seiten lesen, u.a. auch - defekter Link entfernt - ...
Persönlich weiß ich nicht, was in Deinem Falle gegen PVC-Folie sprechen sollte, gern auch mehrlagige.
Wenn Dein Freund wirklich ein richtiger Dachdecker ist, dann wird er nach der optimalen Schweißtemperatur fragen, welche Du von Deinem Folienlieferant erfahren solltest.


Probleme durch 'organische Verformungen':
Dann muss man halt die 'organische Formung' intelligent anlegen. 
Und zwar so, dass man die Folie in möglichst großen Stücken ohne Schweißnaht verlegen kann. Schweißnähte bedeuten Aufwand, Zeit und somit Geld. 
Problematisch sind konische Formen, manchmal aber auch in sich verdrehte Flächen. 
Ich sehe auf obigem Foto einige Problemstellen, welche eine faltenfreie Verlegung sehr erschweren werden. Ohne Nachbesserung wird vermutlich die ersparte Zeit/der ersparte Aufwand beim Bau der Grundform des Teiches in die Folienverlegung verlagert.




bebu schrieb:


> Ich überlege die Folie mit einer Mörtelschicht zu überziehen.
> ..., dass es ohne Mörtel sehr rutschig auf der Folie ist.


Ich kann Dir versichern, dass es auch auf einer vermörtelten Schicht sehr schnell sehr rutschig werden kann.
Aus meiner Sicht ist dies der geringste Punkt welcher für eine Vermörtelung spricht, eher sprechen oft gestalterische Punkte dafür. Oder auch Gründe, um die Teichfolie vor mechanischen Beschädigungen zu schützen.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## bebu (2. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Carsten,


DbSam schrieb:


> Wie bekommst Du 'das Gerät' in Deinen Teich?


Der Schwimmteich-Bereich ist noch nicht fertig. Ich werde auf der linken Seite, vor der Terrasse, eine Rampe "stehen lassen", über die der Bagger in den Teich fahren kann.



DbSam schrieb:


> Entweder hast Du noch eine mehr oder weniger geniale Lösung dafür oder die Planungen für diese Bauschritte erfolgten unkoordiniert.


Die Bauschritte sind schon geplant. Es ist lediglich so, dass ich mein Konzept, welches ich mir ursprünglich aus Büchern "erarbeitet" hatte kurz nachdem ich angefangen bin, auf Grund neuer Informationen, vor allem hier aus dem Forum, umgeworfen habe. Daher wirkt es wohl ein einigen Stellen so, als wäre es unkoordiniert.



DbSam schrieb:


> Ohne Nachbesserung wird vermutlich die ersparte Zeit/der ersparte Aufwand beim Bau der Grundform des Teiches in die Folienverlegung verlagert.


Kannst Du mir sagen, was genau Du meinst? Ich habe, zumindest nicht bewusst, Entscheidungen getroffen um Zeit zu sparen...



DbSam schrieb:


> Persönlich weiß ich nicht, was in Deinem Falle gegen PVC-Folie sprechen sollte, gern auch mehrlagige.


Wie gesagt, ich habe beim enthaltenen Weichmacher, der sich mehr oder weniger schnell verflüchtigt, und die Folie dann brüchig werden läßt, meine Bedenken.



DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Freund wirklich ein richtiger Dachdecker ist, dann wird er nach der optimalen Schweißtemperatur fragen, welche Du von Deinem Folienlieferant erfahren solltest.


Das ist nun wirklich keine Frage, und darum geht es hier auch nicht.


----------



## DbSam (2. Sep. 2018)

Hallo zurück,

Du musst Dich von mir nicht angegriffen fühlen wenn ich deine Anfrage so zerpflücke, das ist nicht meine Absicht.
Von hier aus kann ich nur aus den von mir gelesenen Berichten, deren Formulierungen und Bildern schlussfolgern.
Diese können richtig sein, müssen aber nicht.
Man könnte diese Schlussfolgerungen auch lieblich verpacken, was aber in der Gesamtheit eher nicht so zielführend ist. Und ich eher so direkt bin ...

Zur Bemerkung über die Folientemperatur bin ich nur über den Hinweis auf das zu verwendende Gerät gekommen, denn die Marke ist vollkommen nebensächlich.
Unbedingt wichtig ist die Nachfrage des Dachdeckers zur verwendeten PVC-Folie und deren optimalen Schweißtemperatur.

Deine Bedenken gegenüber PVC kann ich mit einer Bemerkung zu normalen Pools aus PVC-Folie eigentlich entkräften. Wenn diese Alterung wirklich so extrem sein sollte, dann müssten alle Schwimmpools und Dächer sofort zerfallen ...
Wichtig ist die Verwendung einer qualitativ hochwertigen und UV-stabilisierten Folie.




DbSam schrieb:


> Ohne Nachbesserung wird vermutlich die ersparte Zeit/der ersparte Aufwand beim Bau der Grundform des Teiches in die Folienverlegung verlagert.





bebu schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir sagen, was genau Du meinst? Ich habe, zumindest nicht bewusst, Entscheidungen getroffen um Zeit zu sparen...


Auch das ist doch kein Vorwurf, sondern lediglich eine Einschätzung.
Als Beispiel:
Die Platten sind gut, aber die schräge Kehle scheint so 'schnell mal dahin gebastelt' zu sein. Erkennbar an der weiteren senkrechten Fläche zur nächsten Ebene. Dies erweckt zumindest bei mir den Eindruck, dass dies nicht besonders durchdacht ist. Ebenso lässt sich dieses gestalterische Merkmal auch später nur schwer kaschieren.
Aber genau diese Kehle wird in den ganzen Kurven zu konischen Flächen und stellt den Folienverleger vor schwer und nur sehr zeitaufwändig zu lösende Probleme:
 
Wenn Folie faltenfrei verlegt werden soll, dann sollte eine Fläche im Regelfall nur zu einer Seite kippen .


Ich kann auf den Bildern derzeit keine Möglichkeit für eine Rampe erkennen. Wenn Du das so geplant hast und es so funktioniert, dann ist das gut.
Viel wichtiger an meiner Bemerkung war eigentlich nur, dass der Teich in Teilstücken fertig gestellt werden muss. Aus dieser Sicht ist eine einfach zu verarbeitende Folie von Vorteil.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Sep. 2018)

> Wie gesagt, ich habe beim enthaltenen Weichmacher, der sich mehr oder weniger schnell verflüchtigt, und die Folie dann brüchig werden läßt, meine Bedenken.


Welches Buch hast du denn gelesen?

Ich merke keine Unterschiede zum ersten Tag.
Wenn es draußen warm ist, kann ich meine eingebaute Folie auch noch nach 10 Jahren wunderbar formen ohne sichtbare Schäden.


----------



## bebu (2. Sep. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Welches Buch hast du denn gelesen?



Bin grad im Urlaub, und kann nicht nachsehen. Das sind die, die mir spontan einfallen:

Beide Versionen von Richard Weixlers Garten und Schwimmteiche
Anna Dobler, Wolfang Fleischer: Der Schwimmteich im Garten
Wolfram Franke: Schwimmteiche
Wolfram Franke: Der Traum vom eigenen Schwimmteich
Daniela Tomann, Roland Lütkemeyer: Die schönsten Schwimmteiche und Naturpools




teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich merke keine Unterschiede zum ersten Tag.



Wenn Du mit "erstem Tag" meinen ersten Eintrag in der Doku meinst, kannst Du auch keinen erkennen. Die beginnt nämlich nach der Umstellung der Planung.
Ursprünglich hatte ich einen Schwimmteich und einen Filterteich - mit simpler Pumpe und Skimmer ohne Filtertechnik.
Nun baue ich: Einen größeren Schwimmbereich und einen kleineren Filterteich mit: Luftheber, Trommelfilter, 4 Bodenabsaugungen, 2 Skimmern und den entsprechenden Rückläufen.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Sep. 2018)

Gut, ich formuliere den Satz um. Kann ja niemand ahnen, was du daraus machst. 

Ich merke keine Unterschiede zum ersten Tag, als ich *meine* Folie in *meinen* zukünftigen Teich gelegt habe.


----------



## bebu (2. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Carsten,


DbSam schrieb:


> Du musst Dich von mir nicht angegriffen fühlen


Tue ich nicht, alles gut! Ich freue mich ja über Antworten.



DbSam schrieb:


> Aber genau diese Kehle wird in den ganzen Kurven zu konischen Flächen und stellt den Folienverleger vor schwer und nur sehr zeitaufwändig zu lösende Probleme:


Das hatte ich mit meinem Dachdeckerkumpel so abgestimmt. Aber Du hast recht, das ist natürlich nicht einfach... Das würde mit einer vorkonfektionierten Folie wohl schief gehen. :-(



DbSam schrieb:


> Ich kann auf den Bildern derzeit keine Möglichkeit für eine Rampe erkennen.


Auf den Bilder ist lediglich der Filterteich zu sehen. Die Steine und die Rampe "befinden" sich jedoch im Schwimmteich.


----------



## bebu (2. Sep. 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Gut, ich formuliere den Satz um. Kann ja niemand ahnen, was du daraus machst.


Das hab ich nicht so verstanden - sorry!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2018)

Hi Bebu,

in der Tat entweichen aus ner PVC-Folie nach und nach die Weichmacher und sie wird dann spröder. Wenn Du da Bedenken hast nimm lieber EPDM-Folie



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Welches Buch hast du denn gelesen?
> 
> Ich merke keine Unterschiede zum ersten Tag.
> Wenn es draußen warm ist, kann ich meine eingebaute Folie auch noch nach 10 Jahren wunderbar formen ohne sichtbare Schäden.



10 Jahre sind ja auch noch kein Alter. Meine 26 Jahre alte PVC im Moorbeet/Amphibientümpel ist auch heute noch so lange die Sonne drauf knallt immer noch weich, aber wehe die Sonne ist weg und es wird kühler. Dann ist die alte Folie nur noch schwer biegbar und bekommt auch immer mal Risse/Brüche wenn es ne Druck-/Zugbelastung gibt

MfG Frank


----------

